# Celebrating Friendship day first time in my life (patience really pays)



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

Being a techy and always out of the league i never had gud frnds. As the others were either too jealous of me or they just cant like my way of life. So i never got the chance to celebrate frndship day . But things always dont remain the same .Actually my first luv with whom i am in love from over 8yrs "yes u read it right its eight" (she lives in a different city frm the last 2 yrs) . Refer here:- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=720029&postcount=2  finally started to talk with me online since the last two months and i got solid signs that she loves me too.  on friday (25th) afternoon she started asking me "common utsav tell me who was ur crush in school" . Now how can i say to her that it was she herself.  .but i mustured some courage and told indirectly her that it was she. Then she said i ve to go and went offline . She didnt replied my smses and calls. I suspected  some problm and tried to knw that whats the problm. Then i took my bike and went to the Jhansi- Delhi railway track and sent her this pic *img244.imageshack.us/img244/9426/trnxa9.th.jpg as mms and told her that am going to go under the next train as i am feeling very guilty for the afternoon incident. Girls melt like ice in the sun  The train in this pic was passing at a damn high speed and i took gr8 pains to shoot this pic standing very near to the track.  . Then i was bombarded with her calls but i picked up the call after half an hour and found her crying  . She said that if something would have happnd to u then have u ever thot what would have happnd to me. Today she said to me that even i am her crush frm the last 8 yrs but she was shy to tell. Am so happy now after getting to knw this. My patience is paying me off. Next yr i will go to her city and i will confess my love for her because i dont think that confessing love online now is a gud idea. Today i went to Archies gallery and bought a card, frndship band and some chocolates for her. Now dtdc is my saviour  .This is the first time ever that i bought a gift for someone. And this will be the first time that i will be celebrating frndship day too but the difference is that i will not be having her next to me but i will have her in my heart 

btw shantanu suggested me a techy way to confess my love. He said tell her "I Love You from the inside of my quad core heart with 4GB RAM and GTX 280 SLI graphics card to visualize our future "     .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

So suicide plans on hold for now?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG ! 

thats one of the coolest thing i heard today


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@Pathik It was a prank  .which i did to know more what my love thinks abt me. I showd that suicide wala link to her and she gave me lotsa pravachan which i wont reveal here as it sounds too romantic.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

Kk. Good luck anyways.


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Pathik .btw am just 18


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

^^and you misinterpreted the real meaning of pathiks statement no. 1


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^and you misinterpreted the real meaning of pathiks statement no. 1



krates created a thread here that i wanna suicide thats y pathik askd me abt it. Maybe u missed that thread .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 28, 2008)

wtfs! I hope I am still getting paid for my expert suicide solutions!

dude you SUCK,and you both are EMOs.I hope you guys make kids who are even more emo than you,that would be record of some sort I guess. seriously,the age old "radha mujhe chod kar mat jana,nahin to main apni jaan de dunga,aur phir tum apne aap to kabhi maaf nahin kar paogi!" still works?ffs!

and please for god's sake don't use that line by shantanu,arggg....you guys make me pull my hairs out.

I also hope you know you escaped an accidental suicide narrowly,high speed trains generate a very low pressure one near them,exactly where you were standing.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

nahi bhai don't take shantanu's advice on how to propose her.. if she's not into computers so much then she would laugh.. and man.. propose her face 2 face.. that's the way.. maine abhi tak do galz ko propse kiya hai and wo bhi phone par.. both refused.. ab koi teesri milti hi nahi


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@hellknight i will be proposing her face 2 face nxt yr after my competive xams (am really much more concentrated on my studies now after this incident.)
Best part is that she is somewhat techy and am making her more techy these days
@devil wtf is emo? And yes u r right abt that pressure thingy next to high speed trains but man am courageous


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

^^emo cuts his/her wrist himself/herself (they are often  characterized as overly sensitive kids, not afraid of showing deep emotions in public places, a sign of deep understanding)
typical emo pair
*static.flickr.com/118/317073169_5170a5632d_m.jpg

for more check urbandictionary.com


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

next year.. damn man.. itna intezaar.. tum mahaan ho.. arey usko propose kar lo... man.. i also have to do something.. one gal.. like her since last 8-9 years.. ek din dost ka birthday tha.. sabhi ne khub pi and I'd about 9-10 vodka pegs.. I proposed her on phone...  and she said... ki tumne propose bhi kiya to kaise.. damn yaar.. tell me what to do.. i haven't talked to her since.. but uska phone aaya tha when i'd my accident last month..


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

Rofl delete that post man. Looks ugly


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 28, 2008)

another emo enters.....keep the counter ready boys.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

^^yeah he entered, the munnaboi or lolucrazy


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 28, 2008)

PARRRRRRRRRRRRTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@hellnight i love her man. I will propose her in a right manner when everything will be positive and there will be no family issues with her. And dude u r talking abt 1 yr? Its nothing for me . I fell in love with her when i was just 10 yrs. I havnt seen her from over 4 yrs . Just saw her in the pics she sent recently. But still the love is as it was when i saw her first time. And remember she has a elder bro too whom she fears, so i gotta b careful . Btw i will surely go to meet her on my birthday in november whatever the cost. 
@devil u dont knw abt both of us. We were the all time toppers in school. Sometimes she used to be ahead and sometimes i .thats y we r knowledgeable enough whats right nd whats wrong. She is very worried abt her career thats y i dont wanna spoil her dreams by proposing her and distracting her.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

hans lo T169 and Devil..  

hey utsav.. your story resembles mine.. WTH


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 28, 2008)

rock on dude, best of luck with everything


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@hellknight wtf? Script stolen


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah ..  .. the same old Hindi film script..


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@ Hellnight tell ur story too 

Hey hellknight wth? Our forum joining months r also same september 2006


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

i told it already.. see above.. rest is same as yours.. i don't talk to her.. kyunki bahut bhav de diya..


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 28, 2008)

there you go another emo after TDH... Congratulations TDH >.<


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

Its not EMO dude.. its right of freedom, right of speech.. if you all have guts.. then you post too.. agar nahi hai.. to bhi thik hai yaar.. enjoy n learn from our experiences.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 28, 2008)

never mind.. its another joke of ours.. 

BTW, its pure emotional blackmail


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah.. and Himachal main to trains bhi nahi hai.. (only Kalka to Shimla)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> btw shantanu suggested me a techy way to confess my love. He said tell her "I Love You from the inside of my quad core heart with 4GB RAM and GTX 280 SLI graphics card to visualize our future "     .



Haha .. Nice One .. ROFL


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 28, 2008)

its great buddy .... u should have told her earlier ...though its better late than never. and *WTF 8 YEARS??*:O:O:O  

 And still u r waiting for one more year to propose her ?? Dude in the times of Quad cores and 4870 X2's u r trying to be a Celeron 300 Mhz with 1 MB VIA onboard. Common yaar, love is not a distraction but an inspiration. Dont deny her all those moments of happiness which will inspire her to do more in life(and urself too..).


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 28, 2008)

good luck man


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck man.Proud of you. 

Just my two cents, create a thread related to tech and a thread related to love. You will know which is stronger.


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> its great buddy .... u should have told her earlier ...though its better late than never. and *WTF 8 YEARS??*:O:O:O
> 
> And still u r waiting for one more year to propose her ?? Dude in the times of Quad cores and 4870 X2's u r trying to be a Celeron 300 Mhz with 1 MB VIA onboard. Common yaar, love is not a distraction but an inspiration. Dont deny her all those moments of happiness which will inspire her to do more in life(and urself too..).



love can be both, either distraction or inspiration. It depends on how u take it. It has become a huge inspiration for me. I am inspired to work more harder. My mom was saying that what has happened to you frm the last 2 days that you are toiling so hard for ur studies. It is making me work more so that i can gain a good living and will be able to make her happier . Better late than never.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats UTSAV.  ab to utsav (party) karne ka time hai bhai!! party kab dega re??


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> good luck man



Thanks man 



dreamcatcher said:


> Good luck man.Proud of you.
> 
> Just my two cents, create a thread related to tech and a thread related to love. You will know which is stronger.



love is always stronger  



fun2sh said:


> congrats UTSAV.  ab to utsav (party) karne ka time hai bhai!! party kab dega re??



wait 7 - 8 yrs more and i will call u on my marriage


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

premer priti o shubhechcha roilo.Shoda shukhi theko aar gurujonke aar sony ericsson ke sroddha koro. Taholei dujoner modhe prem okkhoto thakbe.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 28, 2008)

1st of all, congratulations dude.... n best of luck....

the best way to propose a girl u really love is just, hold her hands n look in her eyes n just tell her how much u really love her... it works

and



utsav said:


> And remember she has a elder bro too whom she fears, so i gotta b careful.



Yaar yeah bhai kahan se hamesha aajate hain???? im literally personally fedup with these big bros


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> premer priti o shubhechcha roilo.Shoda shukhi theko aar gurujonke aar sony ericsson ke sroddha koro. Taholei dujoner modhe prem okkhoto thakbe.



he he he . O sony ericsson bhalo bhashe na. She has a N70 and i taught her how to chat using it by sending her slick for s60 v2 . Now we both chat,talk and sms using our NOKIA's


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats & good luck


----------



## casanova (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck and congos mate.

Shantanu's style was a good read.

BTW, just to remind you 2nd of August is Friendship day. You getting what I wanna say


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> love can be both, either distraction or inspiration. It depends on how u take it. It has become a huge inspiration for me. I am inspired to work more harder. My mom was saying that what has happened to you frm the last 2 days that you are toiling so hard for ur studies. It is making me work more so that i can gain a good living and will be able to make her happier . Better late than never.



That actually happens man. I was so afraid of Maths that i didnt study it at all in class 11- the result was that i managed to get 54/100 in maths, while other subjects were like 90+. 
Class 12 boards- i met *her* in classes, studied a lot to impress her and managed 99/100 in Board exams


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

casanova said:


> Good luck and congos mate.
> 
> Shantanu's style was a good read.
> 
> BTW, just to remind you 2nd of August is Friendship day. You getting what I wanna say



its 3rd afaik


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> And remember she has a elder bro too whom she fears, so i gotta b careful . Btw i will surely go to meet her on my birthday in november whatever the cost.


Sabhse pehle apne Saale ko pata-te hain taanki usko tumhaari friendship se koi problem na hoye.......

Anyways, Congrats Utsav.......Now we need a party...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> Then i took my bike and went to the Jhansi- Delhi railway track and sent her this pic *img244.imageshack.us/img244/9426/trnxa9.th.jpg as mms and told her that am going to go under the next train as i am feeling very guilty for the afternoon incident. Girls melt like ice in the sun  The train in this pic was passing at a damn high speed and i took gr8 pains to shoot this pic standing very near to the track.


YOU ARE F* CRAZY DUDE.. DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN.. YOU ARE LUCKY TO BE ALIVE.. YOU DON'T EVEN NEED TO LIE ON THAT TRACK TO DIE...




utsav said:


> Then i was bombarded with her calls but i picked up the call after half an hour and found her crying  . She said that if something would have happnd to u then have u ever thot what would have happnd to me.


Frankly.. it was a very BAD way to get to know her feelings and that is grossly WRONG. Thats emotional blackmail and it will only ruin your relationship in the future. Be frank to her and tell her everything on face rather than resorting to stuff like these. Believe me.. its not good.



utsav said:


> Today she said to me that even i am her crush frm the last 8 yrs but she was shy to tell. Am so happy now after getting to knw this. My patience is paying me off.


Congratulations 



utsav said:


> btw shantanu suggested me a techy way to confess my love. He said tell her "I Love You from the inside of my quad core heart with 4GB RAM and GTX 280 SLI graphics card to visualize our future "     .


OMFG.. don't use this line.. hardware become obsolete very soon... lolz... 



utsav said:


> @Pathik It was a prank  .which i did to know more what my love thinks abt me. I showd that suicide wala link to her and she gave me lotsa pravachan which i wont reveal here as it sounds too romantic.


Wait till I send this link to her  Honestly.. you've done it once.. don't ever do this again... it'll only create cracks in your long term relationship.



utsav said:


> And remember she has a elder bro too whom she fears, so i gotta b careful.


haha.. kahani mein twist  Ladki ka bhai.. send him over man.. go enjoy with the gal... we'll handle his bro


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@infra oye marwa mat dena mujhe  i wil show her this thread later


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 28, 2008)

bawaal hai bhai...bawaaaaaaallllll....ne wys bst of luck


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2008)

...............and since September 07 till now I mistook this place as a tech forum!Main toh andhere main tha!!

@Utsav,give up chatting and talk real.Chatting is gonna get you nowhere.


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ...............and since September 07 till now I mistook this place as a tech forum!Main toh andhere main tha!!
> 
> @Utsav,give up chatting and talk real.Chatting is gonna get you nowhere.



her bro is a 3rd yr b-tech student who is presently at home for 10days and she has given me clear warning that dont call or sms for this time period . Waise bhi phone ka bill kya tu bharega


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> YOU ARE F* CRAZY DUDE.. DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN.. YOU ARE LUCKY TO BE ALIVE.. YOU DON'T EVEN NEED TO LIE ON THAT TRACK TO DIE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what else to say, but you echo my thoughts 100%. I don't even NEED to reply now, but still... here is my advice:

Emotional Blackmail is really really bad and evil. Besides, you don't even KNOW that she REALLY loves you. What if she just said that to make sure that you don't die ?

And one more thing: as a guy with a younger sister, I KNOW what responsibility I need to have *as an elder brother*. My steps can be summed up as follows:

1. Check on that guy, in secret. Do a sherlock holmes thing and find out all you can about him.

2. Does he REALLY love her ? Is he just another prat or a pevert who is doing this just for showing off in front of his friends ? And most importantly, is he responsible and mature enough to handle such a relationship ? If any NO is there here, proceed to operation BREAK_THE_RELATIONSHIP.

3. If he is fine, then try to get friendly with him. Get to know him personally, and see if he makes a good friend. All this time, sis must not know you are doing what you are doing, nor should the guy know that you are his would-be GF's bro.

4. Once you are satisfied that he is decent, explore other factors, like society, taboos, etc and finally have a CHAT with sis. Explain her clearly that you know her story and that you are perfectly comfortable with that and you do not oppose the friendship. Tell her about the problems she might face, the issues with having a BF, etc.

5. When you are sure your sis understands you perfectly, while at the same time FEELS NO PRESSUREfrom your side and is perfectly comfortable talking to you, help her decide weather to keep the relationship or break it. If she decides to keep it, CONTINUE BEING A GOOD BRO. If she decides to break it, congratulations,MUCH LESS WORK FOR YOU.

many other guys I know do something similar. You might want to let things be for some time, but first* make sure that her bro is not an orthodox non-liberal non-understanding jerk.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

damn. if one of your "wellwisher" shows your crush this thread.....

ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE 
then "krates" wil post a new thread

no offence


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 28, 2008)

Utsav! You are SO emo.

Sheesh... dont you think this is an act of desperation? Really, you should have done this better. 

Everyone reading this see this video -

*youtube.com/watch?v=m4JLsz3OYtk


btw: congrats for getting the girl, but dont ever do that again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> her bro is a 3rd yr b-tech student who is presently at home for 10days and she has given me clear warning that dont call or sms for this time period . Waise bhi phone ka bill kya tu bharega



Abey bhootni ke!You are afraid ki uska bhai tumbari batti si nikal dega.
Jada problem hai to batao,Hitman bhijwata hu


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

Well infra is, once again, right.


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

@metal i had no other way. I knw her frm a long time and i had also got to know frm her frnds and some of my detective classmates many yrs back that she likes me too. I just wanted to confirm this because i know how she treats other boys .(she does'nt even bother to talk to them) . On the other hand she says to me that "you are simply gr8 "whenever she talks to me. I know her very nicely. Btw i had no intention to emotionally blackmail her and am damn sure that she isnt lying to me too abt i being her crush .


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG!!!!!

I am speechless....

Should I try?

I guess , "she" won't even care... haah!! Stupid gals!


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah try it, gals are emo all the time...and i dont care for emo gals

yeah biatch make my food or i will cut my wrist  lolx


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ Lol :d


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats & good luck


----------



## krates (Jul 28, 2008)

lol for all those calling him EMO get this into your mind 

*that everything is fair in love and war*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats utsav, you got yourself a chela in krates. Love ke saath krates free.. lol..just kidding..


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Congrats utsav, you got yourself a chela in krates. Love ke saath krates free.. lol..just kidding..



ek sony ericsson bhi mil jaye toh maza aa jaye


----------



## krates (Jul 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Congrats utsav, you got yourself a chela in krates. Love ke saath krates free.. lol..just kidding..



dude he is a good friend of mine

atleast it is better to talk to a techie then a n00b like you 

you are person like if your girlfreind does not have a SE you are going to leave her 

atlseast i love girls not like you who will rather save her SE phone first then a girl if she is infront  of a train like that pic  

well i know you are a gay and in love with sony ericsson manager


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ looooool


----------



## krazzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Too bad Aayush, Goobi and Preshit cannot do this trick. Cause iPhone cannot MMS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2008)

^^
Nor can I


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2008)

Dude this is not Friendship's Day. It's Valentine's Day ... really late. But it's better late than never. 

Friendship's Day is meant for friends & not for love. There is a difference between them, off course they do have their over-laps.


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2008)

iMav said:


> Dude this is not Friendship's Day. It's Valentine's Day ... really late. But it's better late than never.
> 
> Friendship's Day is meant for friends & not for love. There is a difference between them, off course they do have their over-laps.



i knw but i have found a very gud frnd in her too. And 2nd thing i cant send her gifts nd cards on valentines day coz i hav to courier them and any1 in her house may have to receive it so I can send her gifts now only as a frnd on frndship day.another twist is that her dad is a govt lawyer .ooops
 sasur ji se bachna hoga  .
 She is a very cultured girl and cares a lot for her family. Evn i am happy that she has all the qualities which i want in a girl to be.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

krates said:


> dude he is a good friend of mine
> 
> atleast it is better to talk to a techie then a n00b like you
> 
> ...



LOL man. mere aur gagan ke saath yahoo chat bhool gaya?? Tera N73 kaise kharab huya tha?? 
Aur bhai, mere gf ke apss SE ho ya nokia ho, tera kya jaata hai, tu apne N73 to tel laga.. 

@utsav-Buy one na, whos stopping you.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^ Bhaiyya log.. keep SE vs. Nokia and Win vs. Lin vs. Mac etc. outta this thread. 

Tom if Utsav's gal reads this thread and she happens to use a gadget of the brand which is "rival" to Utsav's gadgets, then that will cause a breakup


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

utsav said:
			
		

> @Pathik It was a prank  .which i did to know more what my love thinks abt me. *I showd that suicide wala link to her and she gave me lotsa pravachan which i wont reveal here as it sounds too romantic*



i guess no need for "wellwishers" to show this thread to her , & krates making another "retarded" thread

once she see's this sh.. , she wont trust you anymore, or worst, might call u a EMO & dump u


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

damn.. man.. reveal it.. let us know how galz feel when they feel senti.. punjab kesri paper ki tarah kalpanik naam likh dena


----------



## adi007 (Jul 28, 2008)

@utsav: congo but sorry to say ur path was 100% wrong..
U could have asked her politely ....
Moreover girls mentality is very complex.... She might have told yes to restrain u from killing ur self...
IMO it's best to confess to her


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn man!!Make a thread that spells, the official love thread or something like that.


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> @utsav: congo but sorry to say ur path was 100% wrong..


Everything is fair in love & war.


----------



## utsav (Jul 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> @utsav: congo but sorry to say ur path was 100% wrong..
> U could have asked her politely ....
> Moreover girls mentality is very complex.... She might have told yes to restrain u from killing ur self...
> IMO it's best to confess to her



tell me 1 thing . U knw her more or I ????
frankly speaking i was very sad that day that i shouldnt hav said her that she was my crush as i felt now i lost her as a frnd too. I did drank a bottle of all out but nuthing happnd. Few weeks back i saw in aaj tak that a full family of 5 died with just 1 bottle of allout but i alone drank the bottle par kuch nehi hua. I went near the tracks as i feel better thr to see the trains passing by. Its my favorite hangout .and to make her speak what has hapnd. 
btw just now i was chatting with her and she said now u should sleep. I said i remain awake til 5am nd wake up at 8am . She then said if u want to make me sick then stay awake. U sleep then only i will sleep. I said dont do emotional blackmail. And she said its emotional whitemail =)) . I have no other way guys. I gotta sleep now.  



infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Bhaiyya log.. keep SE vs. Nokia and Win vs. Lin vs. Mac etc. outta this thread.
> 
> Tom if Utsav's gal reads this thread and she happens to use a gadget of the brand which is "rival" to Utsav's gadgets, then that will cause a breakup



i luv her ,not her gadgets


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2008)

aaj ek aur dost, doston se judaa ho gaya .. damn these girls.. we lost a great insomniac today..

And All Out peene se kuch nahi hoga.. one of my friends ate that Mortein Ratkill (because of a gal)... did some vomiting after that (in the hospital obviously)  and he was alright.. arey usse chuhe nahi marte to aadmi kya marenge..


----------



## krates (Jul 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL man. mere aur gagan ke saath yahoo chat bhool gaya?? Tera N73 kaise kharab huya tha??



haan usme tu mujhse kitni gaaliya khaaya tha  and when come N73 came into discussion my N73 pop port got ruptured due to insertion of earpiece forcefully

btw i don't wanna talk to a gay  so shut up !!!

and don't even reply to this and talk to me on yahoo don't dirty this thread

(Alll boyz beware )


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2008)

krates said:


> lol for all those calling him EMO get this into your mind
> 
> *that everything is fair in love and war*





dreamcatcher said:


> Congrats utsav, you got yourself a chela in krates. Love ke saath krates free.. lol..just kidding..


  



dreamcatcher said:


> LOL man. mere aur gagan ke saath yahoo chat bhool gaya?? Tera N73 kaise kharab huya tha??
> Aur bhai, mere gf ke apss SE ho ya nokia ho, tera kya jaata hai, tu apne N73 to tel laga..


Haan, iss saale ne ek gaali di (galti se), isko hazaar sun-ni padi thi.........

Lol, dreamcatcher, remember with whom does Krates sleep??.............With his Nokia N73........



krates said:


> haan usme tu mujhse kitni gaaliya khaaya tha


Saale, tu ne itni gaaliyaa uss din suni thi humse ki mujhe tu-ne humesha k liye ignore bhi maar diya tha......yaad kar n00b.....


*And yeah, Krates, keep your tongue under control from gayish things like calling other people gay in a public forum......I could have replied you hard, but it will be better if keep yourself under control.*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Boss kates, tere saath baat karna bekar hai. You cant take ajoke seriously, and u start calling people names. Enuf of O/T. Go back to love making guys.


----------



## utsav (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys chill, fight outside this thread. Dont crap my thread


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 29, 2008)

aare coool *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif...yaha to Ladki ke chakar me bawal hogaya *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/66.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

ok ok...no offnc *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/114.gif  just trying gigasmilies aftr a lng time *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

hellknight said:


> aaj ek aur dost, doston se judaa ho gaya .. damn these girls.. we lost a great insomniac today..
> 
> And All Out peene se kuch nahi hoga.. one of my friends ate that Mortein Ratkill (because of a gal)... did some vomiting after that (in the hospital obviously)  and he was alright.. arey usse chuhe nahi marte to aadmi kya marenge..


Right!
I Chewed one full GoodKnight mat in anger when I was something like 6-7.
Result-A nice sleepDidn't even break a sweat!

@Krates,accha khasa thread chal raha tha,jhand kara li na?


----------



## utsav (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ gud nite  he he


----------



## life31 (Jul 30, 2008)

Aray yaar utsav to to bada vo nikla 

Acchi baat hai ke patri pe so key tasvir nahi nikali 

BTW Kya kehta tha meri koi gf nahi , mere koi frnds nahi, ladki se baat karne ko daar lagta hai, I satart sweating if I go to talk to a girl. Mui sirf study pe concentrate kar raha hu   

Hmmm BTW  

To abb tera bhi dimakh kaam karne laga akhir me!!

Get goin!! Celebrate your F-day!!!!

Aray yaar lekin ek kaam kar "ye thread jara uss se bacha kar rakh! Varna teri khair nahi!!! "


----------



## VD17 (Jul 30, 2008)

umm.. dude.. you better pray like hell that she never sees thread.. or she'll drag you to the train crossing bring a train and run you down with it! lol


----------



## life31 (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^ lol VD17 you forgot to add....

"............and capture the pic with your your N73 "


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2008)

Best of luck Utsav. 
My Airtel connection is down, so am unable to chat with you. C u soon.


----------



## utsav (Jul 30, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS 
yesterday she told me that she want to join the army  guys suggest me the cheapest and best bullet proof apparell store


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2008)

utsav said:


> he he he . O sony ericsson bhalo bhashe na. She has a N70 and i taught her how to chat using it by sending her slick for s60 v2 . Now we both chat,talk and sms using our NOKIA's



Aur tujhe slick kisne dikhaya be? Maine 
Thanks kar mujhe


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

arey waise you should change the title of the thread from friendship day to valentine's day.


----------



## utsav (Jul 31, 2008)

Hehe . Wait a yr man. nxt yr i will celebrate with her.


----------



## life31 (Jul 31, 2008)

hellknight said:


> arey waise you should change the title of the thread from friendship day to valentine's day.


 
hellknight the most rescent and upcoming event is friendship day so let him celebrate.
Lol BTW now he will be looking for upcoming events and all coming days eagerly 
aur valantines ko to aur ek sal bhar rukhna padega. Tab tak to bahut kuch hai!!


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2008)

Finally. The much awaited moment came. She was saying just now that she likes pastries of a bakery in her city. I said send some for me 2  then she said next yr u can eat here itself  . Oh man how she read my mind  ,i have the exactly same plan  .she is very happy today and i got very positive response frm her today. She liked the card and the gifts i sent for her too .  .

Btw Happy Friendship Day to u all guys too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy Friendship day!!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 3, 2008)

@utsav - Send me gifts too, a xbox 360 elite with some games thrown in would be nice.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy friendship Day to all  Digit Member,Mod,Admin and working staff.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 3, 2008)

or a PS3 here .......

Btw ... Happy Friendship Day to all .........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

Gimme a Mac Pro,an Alienware,a PS3 and iPhone 3G 16GB.That is all this poor kid asks for


----------



## Chirag (Aug 3, 2008)

And we all will love you more than her.


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2008)

Chirag said:


> And we all will love you more than her.



whoa , costly love


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2008)

Chirag said:


> And we all will love you more than her.



Yeh public forum hai bhai.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah.. A Macbook Pro here please.. happy friendship day dudes.. and to girls if they're following this thread


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Yeh public forum hai bhai.



 do u knw any private forums ?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 3, 2008)

And I meant frndly love...


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2008)

Chirag said:


> And I meant frndly love...



and he meant g@y luv


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

that was plain cruel....
shes probably with you only cause she;s afraid you will go do something stupid

i am kidding
or am i


----------

